# If you had to choose Myrtle Beach or Charleston?



## acesgame (Jan 7, 2012)

Which area and why?  We like to look at the water and fish in it but not swim in it.  I wonder which area would be the most interesting in site seeing kind of stuff and who has the best food!  We always think about food.


----------



## learnalot (Jan 7, 2012)

acesgame said:


> Which area and why?  We like to look at the water and fish in it but not swim in it.  I wonder which area would be the most interesting in site seeing kind of stuff and who has the best food!  We always think about food.



Sounds like Charleston to me based on your criteria.  Tough trade though.  Lots of outstanding restaurants, battery park down at the waterfront, tons of historical sites.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 7, 2012)

Charleston. Hands down. MB is a great "beach town," with a classic, slighty ticky-tacky strip and a new boardwalk. But Charleston has much higher quality and quantity of cultural offerings and things-to-do off the beach, IMO. 

Charleston can get beastly uncomfortable in the summertime, though, so be careful. We once rented a house on the beach in Isle of Palms over the 4th of July and would go into Charleston in the evenings and one or two days when it was too hot to even be on the beach.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 7, 2012)

And as for restaurants, any from the Maverick group are great...it's a locally-owned group:
http://www.mavericksouthernkitchens.com/


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2012)

For interesting site seeing and best food it would definitely be Charleston.
See the TUG reviews on Church Street Inn and Lodge Alley Inn or do a search on the Eastern TUG forum for Charleston for things to do.  There are plenty

Greg


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jan 9, 2012)

*I must echo the crowd here – Charleston hands down.*  In addition to the historic homes and great restaurants there is way too much to do.

Patriots Point Navel Museum – tour the carrier USS Yorktown and submarine USS Clamagore, and much more.  This is a great hands on type of exhibit and a must whether you are a little kid or a big kid.

If you are not already familiar with the story of The Hunley, this is an incredible piece of Charleston Civil War history; it is an adventure story that is bigger than Hollywood fiction.  Live archaeological exhibit at the Warren Lasch Conservation Center is another must do to put on your list.

Good luck and start planning your second trip back to Charelston.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jan 14, 2012)

singlemalt_18 said:


> If you are not already familiar with the story of The Hunley, this is an incredible piece of Charleston Civil War history; it is an adventure story that is bigger than Hollywood fiction.  Live archaeological exhibit at the Warren Lasch Conservation Center is another must do to put on your list.



It has been a couple of years since we have been to Charleston and as it turns out there is breaking news about the Hunley, and it is a good reason to go back.  Beyond the historical events surrounding the Hunley which include the deaths of three entirely separate crews, the third of which occurred after the completion of the first successful military attack by a submarine, is the modern day story of its recovery and decade long restoration.

Over the past 10 years they have identified and buried the third and final crew which was entombed in the sunken vessel for 150 years.  They have also found and reburied all three crews together in a new memorial.  The bigger modern day story has been the extensive and groundbreaking archaeological efforts to restore and preserve this important part of our history.

As it turns out, the years of work have reached another important milestone and the Hunley is again making news...

http://news.yahoo.com/complete-civil-war-submarine-unveiled-first-time-172212730.html

As a yankee, I grew up never having any real understanding of those who were a part of the Confederacy.  The Hunley spurred a curiousity and interest in the Civil War that has taken me to many places, and given me an opportunity to gain an entirely new perspective as an adult.  Antietem and Harper's Ferry are some of my favorites as well.  Consider putting Charleston and The New Hunley on your priority list.


----------



## lindner (Jan 15, 2012)

*Both!*

Why not do both?  A few nights in Charleston and a few nights in Myrtle?  They are only an hour and a half apart.  PM me if interested as I can get you great rates.  Lee


----------



## Glynda (Mar 31, 2012)

*CHS*

I live downtown Charleston.  I've written several long posts about Charleston, its sites and restaurants but don't know just how to search for them for you.


----------

